

Retargeting for Micropreneurs: How a guitar teacher made $13 for every $1 spent - brandnewlow
http://blog.perfectaudience.com/2013/10/24/retargeting-micropreneurs-online-guitar-teacher-makes-13-every-1-spent-perfect-audience/

======
whichdan
Is he doing anything to get the initial traffic, or just retargeting his
existing hits from search engines?

~~~
brandnewlow
His traffic is mostly coming from organic search and from Youtube referrals.
He posts videos on there and directs people back to his site.

------
1337biz
Cute story - that provides no value what to the reader - except for pitching
how great perfectaudience is.

~~~
brandnewlow
I appreciate the criticism. We'll try to make sure future posts check off that
box more clearly. We thought it was useful to know that a business as small as
Jim's could even see good results. Perhaps not!

~~~
mtrimpe
To each their own; I liked hearing about PerfectAudience again. Perhaps it
works better for repeat visitors ;)

P.S. Can you also import a list of email addresses to retarget by now?

